# Binding pressure point help?



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Just checking, but did you already try having the ladder in different positions?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It is hard to see!!!!!

Is the cap centered on the toe box when tightened?????

Try movin the strap lugs back a notch, under the baseplate!!!!! This slight change in angle might make a difference?????


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry about the pictures.
When I crank it down it pressed down against the boot instead of pulling the strap tight it seems like. The pressure of the ratchet against the boot causes a pressure point. I have tried adjusting the ladders. 

Mizu, sorry, don't know much about setting stuff up, the binding lugs? 

I am starting to think the boot is to wide for the binding,

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

This might give a little better prospective .

After 2 hours my pink toe is just numb from the pressure. It sucls :/


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks too tight. Try off setting the toe strap like setting it shorter so it takes the ratchet away from the area. What boots are those?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

TM two boots looks like?? A friend of mine had the same issue may not be the bindings. 

TM twos a lot of people think they need to size up because they feel that their foot is pushed up against the front of the boot pretty far (this is not right!!)
The level 3 liner has some pretty serious neoprene in the toe cap so it may feel like you are closer than you are but really its just padding that will break in in a few sessions. When this happens your foot pushes up in the boot and for some reason the pressure goes right to your pinky toe (probably due to where they binding is collapsing the excess space in the boot). I literally walked out of a shop when I was buying a pair of TM twos when I asked for a 10 the guy goes we recommend one size up on these and brought out an 11 let's just say I found a different local shop.

This may not be your problem just an idea though from a similar experience... how do your boots fit?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Sorry about the pictures.
> When I crank it down it pressed down against the boot instead of pulling the strap tight it seems like. The pressure of the ratchet against the boot causes a pressure point. I have tried adjusting the ladders.
> 
> Mizu, sorry, don't know much about setting stuff up, the binding lugs?
> ...


If you take the binding off the board again, flip it upside down, look at where the toe straps hook into the baseplate!!!!! You should have 2 options where the strap connects!!!!!

Also, by that last pic I'd adjust the strap over 1 hole so the "cap" fits exactly on the center of the toe box!!!!!


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

raffertyk2 said:


> TM two boots looks like?? A friend of mine had the same issue may not be the bindings.
> 
> TM twos a lot of people think they need to size up because they feel that their foot is pushed up against the front of the boot pretty far (this is not right!!)
> The level 3 liner has some pretty serious neoprene in the toe cap so it may feel like you are closer than you are but really its just padding that will break in in a few sessions. When this happens your foot pushes up in the boot and for some reason the pressure goes right to your pinky toe (probably due to where they binding is collapsing the excess space in the boot). I literally walked out of a shop when I was buying a pair of TM twos when I asked for a 10 the guy goes we recommend one size up on these and brought out an 11 let's just say I found a different local shop.
> ...


Size 9 street shoe, wearing a size 7 boot. Wired sport hooked me up :happy: 

Defiantly not the fit, 

 What to do....


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

I moved the strap over one notch, defiantly made a little bit better, still a clear pressure point though


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

That looks waaay too tight. It's very easy to over tighten the 2x take buckles...


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Size 9 street shoe, wearing a size 7 boot. Wired sport hooked me up :happy:
> 
> Defiantly not the fit,
> 
> What to do....


Eh it was worth a shot. But if Wired hooked you up it's not the boots. Good luck I'm not the guy to go to on bindings. I'm the f*** with stuff to it feels right kind of guy but when it comes to binding fit there is better resources on this site good luck seems like your getting closer!! 

What bindings are you using might help people in trying to adjust the fit? sorry if I missed that


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

F1EA said:


> That looks waaay too tight. It's very easy to over tighten the 2x take buckles...


Actually considering this might just be it. I have a habit or over-tightening everything. How tight should the cap be? Just snug enough not to wiggle around?

And sorry for not clarifying, 

Tm-Twos and Malavitas


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Actually considering this might just be it. I have a habit or over-tightening everything. How tight should the cap be? Just snug enough not to wiggle around?
> 
> And sorry for not clarifying,
> 
> Tm-Twos and Malavitas


All you need is for the toe cap not to slide. Same with the ankle strap.

It's VERY easy to crank those Burton buckles too much because a) the ankle and toe caps are super comfy and you barely feel them and b) the double ladders crank faster than normal ladders.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Definitely too tight. If that doesn't solve it, ask Burton to provide a set of the Getagrip cap straps instead. And see if they're any better.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Definitely over tightened!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

You could try toe strap centering adjustment. You should be able to crank em all the way without issue. I got a size 12 on large Cartels I had similiar issues.

Does the new toe strap/buckles skip when it gets too tight?


----------

